# Circuit Protection



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

If using a Legacy Powermaster to control Power Districts and also as a fast acting circuit breaker, is also using the PSX-AC intelligent breakers and Magnetic Breakers overkill? I plan on 3-4 Power districts. Is there such a thing as too much circuit protection? 

Connection example:

ZW (one handle for illustration) to:
TVS to:
Magnetic 10A Breaker to:
Amp/Volt Meters to:
PSX-AC to:
Legacy Powermaster to:
TVS to:
Track

Is this too much protection?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, let's just say that's certainly sufficient!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sufficient is good enough for me. . Just didn't want to 'clog' things up. Thanks.


----------

